# Newly Separated



## starbit (Jun 28, 2012)

My husband and I called it quit's after 27yr's of marriage.How long will I feel lost? It was the right thing to do our marriage has been rocky for years now.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

how long?...just depends on how hard you work on you, healing yourself...get counseling...

is it the right thing to do? no details to make a judgement...but do you feel like it was the right thing to do, because no matter what we think, that is all that matters....


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, maybe not as long as you think if it was as rocky as you say.

You're going to be okay. Please keep posting here, lots of us have been in your shoes.


----------



## starbit (Jun 28, 2012)

The reason my husband and I separated is because he's on hard drug's. I begged him to get help but he won't. The drug's changed him into some one I don't won't to know,he scare's me now. I can't do it any more.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Good for you...my wife left because I was/am an alcoholic...I finaly straitened up with help...we have been married 27 years and are working on getting back together...

Post here asking questions, get as much support as you can, go to counseling, I did/still do...27 years is a long time with someone...it is a big change being separated....go out have fun, do "me" things...journal...just don't isolate yourself, you are surrounded by people that love you, use them for support!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Good for you for setting the boundary not to continue living in that environment. It shows that you love yourself and it is the first step to the start of a much healthier life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, Starbit, that's easy. You are going to be so much happier so very, very soon.

Good for you.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

i think you did the right thing. by leaving him, not only are you loving yourself enough to take care of you, but you're also showing him you love him too much to stand by and watch him destroy himself. i highly suggest going to a counselor, start new hobbies or just do things you love. have fun and make you your top priority.


----------

